# Topics > Agriculture > Precision agriculture >  Mineral. agricultural project, X Development LLC, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - X Development LLC

x.company/projects/mineral

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI farmer unveiled as Google prepares to replace humans with robots"
The autonomous "plant buggy" has state-of-the-art computer systems that allow it to check and count every crop in a field and comes amid a shortage of farmers across the world

by Berny Torre
October 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Mineral rover

Sep 10, 2021




> Project Mineral is using breakthroughs in artificial intelligence, sensors, and robotics to find ways to grow more food, more sustainably.

----------

